# Sandy Point 09.01.2007



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Got there early, way before sunrise. Never really been a morning person, but recently discovered how much I enjoy watching the sun rise. 









(from a previous trip)

-----------------------------------------------

Starting out, fishing was hard. Extremely windy. Spent most of the time untangling other peoples lines from mine. One time, their rig was so tangled up with my line, that they just cut their line, leaving me with their mess wrapped up on my line. It was a metal hi/lo rig with about a 16" eel on it. So I cut it all out, and returned what was left, including the eel. They didn't want it. So after cutting their mess off my line, I had to dispose of it for them. Oh, one guy did take the sinker back. 

So, in the windy pre-dawn hours, besides untangling lines, I was catching everything. Everything except fish that is. Huge clumps of grass, plastic bags, even a bouy or marker of some type, complete with attached rope. I was using a sputnik sinker to hold bottom. Managed to rake in about a dozen free rigs, complete with sinkers of all types & sizes. It was kind of like that arcade game, where you drop a claw then try to pick up a prize.

Somewhere in between all the tangles, I managed to catch an 11 - 12 " croaker and a throwback. Besides that, not even a bite until later that morning. 

By mid morning, the sun was beginning to warm things up, and the wind died down a bit. Still had to deal with the tangles, but at least the perch & spots began to bite, mostly in the 5 - 7 inch range. Then, two fellows set up to my right, and one of them promptly pulls in a beautiful 24" striper. The last few trips, the people around me have all caught keepers. Gotta figure my turn is coming soon. Yeah, right.

Well, for me, the fishing was still pretty slow, so by noon I was ready to call it a day. Had everything packed up & ready to go except my bait rod. "One more spot before I go", I was thinking. Well I got my spot. Then another, and another. So I decided to stick around. SPSP has done this to me before. Just as I am packed up & ready to go, fish start biting, so I stick around a while. 

After an hour or so of catching bait size fish, I decided to re-rig up another rod, and try for some stripers or blues. Half hour or so later, the spool starts spinning, then stops. I reel in the slack, then I feel the fish pulling back. After a brief struggle, I had my first bluefish of the day:











With that, I noticed that the fellows next to me that caught the 24" striper, seemed to be moving. Going home? Nope. Moving _closer_ to me. It looked like they were trying to hit the hole where I caught my fish.  

Anyway, I figure why not set up yet another rod for stripers/blues. So I set up the other rod once again, to my left. I went from being all packed up & ready to go, to having everything out & in use again. Found me a fresh spot head, baited up & tossed it out & waited. While I pondered whether I should have used a spot head or a chunk, I saw the rod begin to shake, and soon a fish was once again off and running. Guess the head was a good choice. As I got the fish close to shore, it leaped out of the water. I thought I lost it at first, but it was still on. Several times, I had it right up to the water's edge, I could see it dashing back & forth, and then it would take off again... Finally got it up onto the bank, & ran down to go pick it up.











After the second blue, I noticed that the people to my left, also moved in closer to me. It became crowded enough that I gave up using my bait rod. Didn't get any more bites for an hour or so, & I decided I'd had enough so I packed it up again and went home. On the way out, I could see that the line to get into the park was very long, easily 100's of cars waiting to get in. Made me wonder, I know it's a holiday weekend, but am I missing something? Is there a special attraction? Should I have stayed to find out? No way. I need to find some out of the way places to fish. 

Total (just myself this time)
Spot 28 (10 used for bait, lost a lot to crabs or something)
W perch 19
Croaker 1 keeper, 1 throwback
Bluefish 2 16 1/2" 1.5 lbs each
Striper 1 12" throwback

-----------------------------------------------



I found a stowaway:










The hitchhiker:











My first Nemo of the day. J/K 










Meanwhile, back in the sink:






















SPSP White Perch Choir:










No caption










-----------------------------------------------
The end


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice report, and nice catches.

I don't know when did you leave. When you saw a long line on your way out, I might be in it. I finnally gave up and turned to Metapeake. I wonder what was happening inside.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey D.,

Nice report and pics. You're right... we need to bring our cameras more. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

BrightFishing said:


> Nice report, and nice catches.
> 
> I don't know when did you leave. When you saw a long line on your way out, I might be in it. I finnally gave up and turned to Metapeake. I wonder what was happening inside.


By the time I got everything packed up in my car, and out the gate, it was about 5:30. I didn't see anything special going on inside. Just picnicking, swimming, & fishing. I don't know about anything special going on other than it's the last holiday weekend of the summer.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Very nice report.*

As always, great pics!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hehe, I've done that a few times . . . pack and unpack that is. Those little critters bug me out (no pun intended). I don't know if it's true, but the boys told me that they can bite ya


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

D, as always great report and PICs. IIRC, last fall, KT_UMCP and Jungfish were cleaning up on them blues at SPSP. So I guess it's that time and I'll be making my way back to SPSP. Plus Jr. like to play with his trucks in the sand when it's slow so I'll have to find some time during the week to make it out...

Question: any bugs?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great report and nice pics as always. Isn't that the worst possible thing that can happen just as you pack up. It's either a big hit or fish that makes you wonder if you should stay or go. It always makes me wonder if I'm leaving just as the fish are about to start biting.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report...I say jealously. I was there Friday morning at 8:00, only one on the beach, till 11:00 and it certainly wasn't that good. There were breaking fish about 200 yards off shore, towards the bouy that is to the left of the tree on the point. I got a double on spot my first cast on my 7 footer then a ray busted me off on the surf rod. Hooked another ray and I fought it for a good 15-20 and it broke me off. Next cast after I moved north up the point, rig up, and I get snagged and loose a rig. Had enough of that and no other bits so I headed home. I was using cut alewife (pretty sure???) that was castnetted the night before and kept on ice and apparently that was the hot bait for rays.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> Question: any bugs?


Yes, those mosquitos or flies or whatever they are. While it was windy, no problem. By afternoon, the wind died down, and I got bit a few times.


----------



## BlakSpyda (Dec 27, 2005)

Outstanding report and pics. Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

congrats on the catch.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice report as always...Great pics too!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Again another nice report and great camera work...I think those bugs are sea lice ...I seen them on rocks always in the gills :--|


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Splendid pictures and report


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*hey*

Nice report, Makes me want to get back out there. Maybe this week, perhaps next week. for a day trip. 

Sea lice, aren't they more known for ocean fish, meaning did that one come up from the atlantic, recently?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Sea lice, aren't they more known for ocean fish, meaning did that one come up from the atlantic, recently?


Nah.... They're all over the bay. Saw a couple in the bluefish we caught this weekend and have always seen them on the fish from the Severn. :--|


----------

